# Can I ask for your prayers



## sweetgoats (Oct 18, 2007)

I received a call from my little sister and they are taking her into kind of Emergency surgery. She was telling me about some female problems she was having and I told her to get right to a GYN and get checked out. Well unfortunately I was right in my thoughts. She has to have a hysterectomy Monday morning, so I just talked to my boss and I am taking Monday and Tuesday off to be with her in the hospital. She is married but he can not get the time off that fast, and I told him she was MY sister and I WILL be there with her.
She is scared to death and if you would just pray to the lord that he wraps his arms around her and comforts her and lets her know it will be ok. What a way to spend your 40th birthday, in the hospital just out of surgery. Poor girl

I did this back in 1997, she will be SOOOO happy afterwards.

Thank you.


----------



## Sonrise Farm (Sep 18, 2008)

I hope she's okay.


----------



## liz (Oct 5, 2007)

Lori, I know what you and your sis are going through....my prayers are with her for a fast recovery.

My own sister had to have a hysterectomy at 28 because of a massive fibroid, my niece was just turning 2 years old at the time and I was caretaker for about 2 weeks...in the morning while her hubby was at work and my nephew was in school....your sis will be alot better in the long run as long as she follows orders not to do anything while recovering.

A prayer for a healthy recovery headed in her direction ray: And one for you to not be a bundle of nerves while you are waiting.


----------



## K-Ro (Oct 14, 2007)

Prayers from Texas coming her way.


----------



## sweetgoats (Oct 18, 2007)

Thank you for your support. I know she feels it. :grouphug:


----------



## KW Farms (Jun 21, 2008)

Prayers go out to her... that the Lord will comfort her, that she'll be at ease, and that the surgery goes smoothly and she has an easy, successful recovery.


----------



## StaceyRosado (Oct 5, 2007)

praying for her Lori! and a big :hug: for you


----------



## RunAround (Feb 17, 2008)

ray: I am praying all goes well for her. :hug:


----------



## goatnutty (Oct 9, 2007)

Praying for you and your sister.


----------



## Hailee's Herd (Oct 5, 2007)

ray: :hug:


----------



## Di (Jan 29, 2008)

Sorry, I missed this, how is you sis? Prayers for her safe recovery from surgery. ray:


----------



## StaceyRosado (Oct 5, 2007)

did she have the surgery? how is she doing? ray:


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

hope and prayers for her ,has she already had the surgery? 

hope she ............Gets well ..................and has a speedy recovery~! ray: ray: :angel2:


----------



## sweetgoats (Oct 18, 2007)

Thanks for your prayers. Well i am glad I was with her. The Dr. told us it would only be about a hour surgery. Well 2-1/2 hours later he came out and I tell you we were all going crazy by then. He said that she had a bleeder that he could not find where it was coming from and he was trying to find it for some time before he finally just packed some gauze in there to put pressure to stop the bleeding. He was trying to keep the blood loss to a minimum and NOT give her blood.
But she was released last night from the hospital after she was finally able to eat without bringing it all back up. 
But that you because of you all she is on the mends.


----------



## enjoytheride (Oct 5, 2007)

That is good news- I pray she has a speedy and uneventful recovery. I think it was great you could be there- it must have been a great comfort to her.


----------



## kelebek (Oct 5, 2007)

I am so glad that the sx went well. :hug: to you both. Thank goodness for sisters!


----------



## StaceyRosado (Oct 5, 2007)

oh boy that must have been scary. 

here is a big hug for you :hug:


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

wow .............it was pretty touchy there ...........I am glad she had our prayers............ :grouphug: Get well soon sis............... :hug:


----------



## liz (Oct 5, 2007)

Lori, I am so relieved to hear that she is doing well.....now heres a small prayer that she follows Dr.s orders and has a fast recovery.
A great big :hug: to you for being a wonderful sissy!


----------



## Muddy Creek Farm (Oct 5, 2007)

Oh I am so sorry I missed this thread. I am glad to hear she is recovering well, that is a major surgery and must have been scary for all of you. :hug:


----------

